# ChickenGuard Door



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I am in the process of building my chicken house and plan on using a ChickenGuard Door. I have looked, but can't seem to find the dimensions for their door. Has anyone used one of these and know what size I need to frame out the hole for the door?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you talking about an automatic door?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are you talking about an automatic door?


Yes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think someone here has one but your best bet might be to call the company. I don't know that they all make them the same. 

I'll see if I can find his post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He didn't have an automatic door. Don't know why I thought he did.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think someone here has one but your best bet might be to call the company. I don't know that they all make them the same.
> 
> I'll see if I can find his post.


The are made in England, although they apparently have a distributor in the U.S. Their address and phone number is in England and because of the time difference, I wouldn't even know what time to give them a call. I did send them an email, but was hoping someone on here might have installed one and could help me out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They have but those folks are long gone. Most don't do them because of the concern of locking slow pokes out of the coop overnight.

I'll do a little digging.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Automatic-Chicken-Coop-Door-Accessories/dp/B07JKD7KNG

This page might be helpful: https://www.thehappychickencoop.com/automatic-chicken-coop-door/


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They have but those folks are long gone. Most don't do them because of the concern of locking slow pokes out of the coop overnight.
> 
> I'll do a little digging.


One of the guys I work with uses one and absolutely loves it. Unfortunately, I only get to see or talk to him about once a month, if then. One of the best things about the ChickenGuard brand is that it can be set up as a timer or as light sensitive operation. Therefore it can be adjusted to how the chickens naturally head for the roost based on the light and not a specific time that would have to be constantly adjusted to coincide with the seasonal light conditions.

Unless, I could somehow figure out a way to teach them how to read a clock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens have some pretty awesome time clocks. They know exactly when you should be outside with their treats.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Get them each one of these:
https://www.zazzle.com/chicken+watches

They might learn to read it themselves!! haha


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Get them each one of these:
> https://www.zazzle.com/chicken+watches
> 
> They might learn to read it themselves!! haha


I may have to end up getting one for myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, I wonder if they are pretty much all a standard width. When I went looking at them height was mentioned but not width. It might also be one of those things that you can cut out after you get the door.

Oh, something I noticed, not all sell the doors with the motors. I didn't know if you saw that or not.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know, I wonder if they are pretty much all a standard width. When I went looking at them height was mentioned but not width. It might also be one of those things that you can cut out after you get the door.
> 
> Oh, something I noticed, not all sell the doors with the motors. I didn't know if you saw that or not.


The brand I'm planning on using sells just the opener, the door, or as a combo kit. The two main features of this brand that I like are timer or light sensor operation and a self-locking door. I really like the locking door feature because it keeps other critters from being able to slide the door up and get in.

The company did answer my email and sent me the door dimensions. For anyone else who might be interested, the opening should be 10" wide and 12" tall.

Here's a video from their website that I thought was humorous, you might get a chuckle too.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/329816926


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL that was a good one. Glad my computer cooperated so I could watch it.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

TomC said:


> The brand I'm planning on using sells just the opener, the door, or as a combo kit. The two main features of this brand that I like are timer or light sensor operation and a self-locking door. I really like the locking door feature because it keeps other critters from being able to slide the door up and get in.
> 
> The company did answer my email and sent me the door dimensions. For anyone else who might be interested, the opening should be 10" wide and 12" tall.
> 
> ...


 laughed my ass off.


----------

